# fluttering ears



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Been awhile since I posted... the sisters are doing great! I was playing with Lucy the other night and I went to tickle both her sides near her haunches... well she laid down flat on her belly, stuck her head high up in the air and her ears started fluttering really fast.... she quickly ran for cover afterwards. I know it didn't hurt her because she'll squeek over the littlest things (nail clippings, being spooked, etc)... I don't think she cared for it too much but it was definitely the funniest thing I have seen in awhile. Any ideas what this reaction was all about?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Fluttering ears usually means the young lady is in heat.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHAHA great...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, that is sooo cute! Too bad manrats don't go into heat, but Morgan wiggles his ears a lot lol.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

my girls sometime vibrate all over when in heat - rather funny to watch


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

only one of my five girls seems to get the fluttery ears, and vibrates, but i feel sorry for her as all the other girls try to mount her! she is the only non-dumbo so maybe that's why! cuteness!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ha, mozart is very obvious when she's in heat. she lays down on her belly with her feet propped up behind her and her butt in the air and waits around for her knight in shining armor. i think picasso is pretty straight though, cuz she doesn't seem to take notice of poor lonely mozart, lol.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Haha! I think it's funny to watch my girlies when they are obviously in heat. SOme of them really are nuts and jump about the room like mad.


----------

